# Dog food allergys



## christine2 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am new here, I have been dealing w/ allergys in my Brittany for the past year & a half. After at least 8 visits to 2 different vets, months & months of antibiotics, benedryl, pred & lots of $$$. I decided to work w/ the food. The skin did not present itself as allergys but I decided to try anyway. I changed from Taste of the Wild to Wellness Lamb & Oatmeal. She has been on the new food for 5 weeks & is now a little over a week off antibiotics (she usually starts CHEWING on herself w/in 2-3 days off meds, fingers crossed) I will have her allergy tested as soon as I recover from the expense of her vet care and the holidays  

I have decided to switch all 3 of my dogs to Wellness for now but want to find a Omega 3 to suppliment the food. PROBLEM: My Luellen Setter has seizures & I think I have narrowed it down to fish products/preserved fish. I tried gluc/cond and she had a seizure after only 2 pills. The Setter is 10 yrs old & is in great physical condition have been able to controll the seizures, no meds yet, but do see her slowing down. 
Any suggestions???


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Avoiding allergic situations is the best method, but there are times when things get bad, such as seasonal blooming. One of the best practices is to give your dog regular baths to keep dirt and debris out of their fur and off their skin. Most allergic reactions are natural to dust irritation, and bathing helps keep the dirt off your dog and down the drain.

Consult with a veterinarian to discuss anti-histamine solutions. As a warning, human anti-histamines such as Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) can work in an emergency situation, but the dosages are very different for dogs. Do not use human drugs on a dog without consulting with your vet first.

Omega 3 supplements help maintain your dog’s skin and coat. For situations such as itchy or dry skin, this can be a real blessing for any dog. Brewer’s yeast also has skin moisturizing benefits and helps to naturally repel fleas. Additionally, it helps keep their coat luscious and fashionably stylish.

Keep your dog’s environment flea-free. Fleas are one of the most notorious causes for allergies, especially since they are host to many different substances (breeding grounds such as the yard or in dusty areas).

Dogs can get just as itchy and sneezy as you can, so be sure that you keep your dog happy by keeping them out of anything that their body doesn’t approve of. Keep your environment allergy-free so that your dog can stay happy year-round.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

Hope you found a good vet and perfect food for your doggies, especially your setter. Here we add a teaspoon of coconut oil on Sharley's meal as well as foster dogs who have allergies and it really helps on dry skin as well as on digestive system.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Nov 15, 2013)

sharleytail said:


> Hope you found a good vet and perfect food for your doggies, especially your setter. Here we add a teaspoon of coconut oil on Sharley's meal as well as foster dogs who have allergies and it really helps on dry skin as well as on digestive system.


I second the coconut oil.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Coconut oil is a good source of the omega 3s. Also, for your seizure dog, I'd avoid kibbles with rosemary in them. I've read several accounts where seizures stopped when rosemary was avoided.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

dogtorj.com is a great resource for learning about diet and seizure dogs.


----------



## christine2 (Dec 19, 2013)

OK so maybe not a food sensitivity, the Brittany is back on antibiotics. I did however find some round worms in some spit up so we just finished a 3 days of Panacur. I am hoping that that will help. I have been looking into allergy testing and it seems to me that it will not be beneficial in my case, Vet is not enthusiastic about it either. Next step a dermatologist $$$$. 

Started the Coconut oil 3 weeks ago. Been using in the dog’s food, in the human’s food, on our skin, in our hair, awesome stuff!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Georgiapeach said:


> Coconut oil is a good source of the omega 3s. Also, for your seizure dog, I'd avoid kibbles with rosemary in them. I've read several accounts where seizures stopped when rosemary was avoided.


It's a good source of Omega 6s, not 3s


----------

